# My Son's First Rabbit



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a great day today. I took my 11 year old son out rabbit hunting today with our beagles. The rabbits were sitting tight. I watched one of my females jump the rabbit in a fence row and the race was on. Travis and I set where the rabbit was jumped and wait for the dogs to bring it around. Which they did nicely. Travis ended the race with a prefect shot. When we got home we let our pups mess around with the rabbit. They loved that. We had alot of fun today. Here are some pics.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Congrats to your son. I remember very well my first rabbit and that was over a 1/2 century ago.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats great that u take the little guy out!!!!I would almost bet he will be hooked 4 life!!!!!


----------



## Jagdteckel (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats to your son!! Great pics! And nice looking pups.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Congrats to the both of you. Its something he'll never forget.


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

It really makes the hunt when the youngsters connect. I took my younger cousins out the day after Thanksgiving, and they both got one. I missed mine ofcourse.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That is awesome! Looks like he had a blast. I always have fun when we are able to take a young kid that hasn't rabbit hunted before. It's priceless.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> My first rabbit and that was over a 1/2 century ago.


:yikes::lol:


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

that young man looks very proud ! it`s been 42yrs since i got my first one and can still show you the tree it ran by when i shot it. waterfowling is fun - deer hunting is great - but there is still nothing like chaseing bunnies !!


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Awesome Job, Pic's, Story and dogs! Tell you son he will remember that for life...


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats on the first rabbit i love that cinammon looking pup he looks nice or she lol


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

He'll be a hunter for life now. Reminds me of my first rabbit hunt. Game vest too big. Shotgun too big. Smile on the face just perfect.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

well done, he wont forget that one.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Great Pictures! Great Story!
Bunnies and Beagles!! Doesn't get any better!!

I grew up hunting rabbits with my dad and three 13" beagles. I still have the picture of my first rabbit shot with a Stevens .410 single barrel hammerless 54 years ago. It was an orchard back then and a sub-developement today.

Date and keep those pictures. They will be great memories. Because time does fly.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had a blast. That had to have been a priceless moment for the both of you. I mainly squirrel hunt because I don't have dogs, but I've done it before and it truly is a BLAST!! Congrats on you're sons first rabbit!


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice! My son is only six, I cant wait for him to be old enough to go on his first hunting trips with me.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

That's great! These are memories that last a life time, for you and your son. I still remember all 3 of my kids first rabbits like it was yesterday and my youngest is 23 years old.


----------

